# How ratings dont really matter all that much



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

I had read a bit ago (random article interviewing a current or former Uber engineer) that in Ubers coding/algorithm the first priority in the programming is matching the closest driver (before Lyft finds a driver for you he explained) if 3 drivers are literally the exact same distance then ratings come into play. When they said exact same distance they meant exact so I imagine if doesnt default to that very often. 

I do this occasionally on weekend nights. I only have 150 trips in just under 2 years but my rating is 4.94. My buddy will do it the same night for about the same hours and make pretty much what I do and his rating is horrible. Usually 4.7ish. Ubers biggest priority is to get you matched with the closest driver before Lyft is able to do it plain and simple. 

I wish I could find the article but he even went on to say the algorithm will try to send low rated pax pings to high rated drivers (thus making then slowly low rated drivers lol) Also try to send high acceptance rated drivers to the less desirable areas because they are less likely to decline or cancel.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

For your reading pleasure:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-matching-algorithm.351609/


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mista T said:


> For your reading pleasure:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/ubers-matching-algorithm.351609/


Excellent work brother. I've long suspected this. A business wanting a customer to have a good experience? No way!

I've suspected that the app tries to match me with commuters vs. large groups since I drive an economy hatchback...that's pretty obvious. But it looks like other factors matter too.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I've long suspected that the "algorithm" is far more complex than just matching the closest. Sometimes, it seems as though it is trying to force me to a specific region by giving me rides that end up or go in the direction of a place that I don't want to be. Once or twice might be coincidence, but multiple subsequent times is not. It is at the point of if I get a single ride that sends me to a region I don't want to be, I shut the app off and deadhead out. Previously, I would use the DF to get back to where I want to be, but even that is no guarantee.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Selection of the closest driver IS A BLATANT LIE...........read Mista T's article.


----------

